# The GH15 Debate



## odin (Jan 20, 2013)

This has been the great debate for some time now. It has been banned from discussion from so many boards now due to so many assumptions of who he is and what he really knows from his own research?

I would like to get a discussion going on about these gh15 principles. Does anyone have a copy of the gh15 bible that could begin this thread moving in the right direction? 

I am not trying to get the debate to go in the way of what boards he is banned from or why, just a good discussion on his principles and thoughts on various things. The positives and negatives. Who has tried these principles and what your thoughts were on them. I think this board would be the perfect place for some unbiased debate on his views.


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 20, 2013)

I would be interested in seeing this "bible" as well. Never got passed the arguing back and forth to ever bother reading it.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 20, 2013)

Well Im from the other side of the fence as him i reckon as far as in the community and forums. I understand that he does not like the proM guys much 
Its all good though.

Ive seen bits and pieces. If I had to recap from what I have seen (which is very little from Our board, not his)

I think it goes like this.
15iu hgh
High doses trenbolini-
high doeses equilboloini
Some high does also of testoterona
Ice cream

Im sure there is more. Ive heard the words 3D and Mutate used a lot with guys on his side of it ill say on his behalf.

Ive never tried any gh-15 methods myself. My statement is just to be funny mostly based on here-say Chitter Chatter


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 20, 2013)

Never went down that road. With all the great advice and techniques
that I know are on point from guys like meadows shelby phil  AA etc why bother
I have been around this long enough to know new fancy packaging 
does not make new product in said package. For me it's been just a bunch of NOISE on the net.. T


----------



## Flipper2012 (Jan 20, 2013)

Years back he was preaching the low test high tren route and that seems to be the rave on this board now...


----------



## powders101 (Jan 20, 2013)

Flipper2012 said:


> Years back he was preaching the low test high tren route and that seems to be the rave on this board now...



Not sure I would call it the rave on this board now? I believe I have only noticed one thread here where it was talked about by a few members?


----------



## Thunder46 (Jan 20, 2013)

powders101 said:


> Not sure I would call it the rave on this board now? I believe I have only noticed one thread here where it was talked about by a few members?



low test/ high tren has worked well for me and there is alot of others on other boards who have had the same to say but I believe in to each his own find out what works for you and go with it


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 20, 2013)

What does he consider high dose tren?
More then the usual 75-100 mg per day?

Are we talking 1.5 or 2g per week?
If so damn! I'd say hell that will either
Work or make you sick lol

No secret that tren is rocket fuel
And probably the strongest thing available
As steroids and muscle builders.


----------



## Jello (Jan 20, 2013)

Too many well known guys that have actually proved they know what they are talking about to listen to a guy who's big push is to take a lot of everything and you'll grow no matter what. Teaching people that drug use is the most important part of training and you don't have to put so much emphasis on training and diet if you just take more is going to leave a bunch of people sick/dead and having achieved nothing.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 20, 2013)

The low test and high tren etc thing is all over the forums. I have seen about 50 threads over the last year about such subjects. I didn't know gh15 wrote about that. 

There is alot of confusion when it comes to gh15. Firstly I think the person behind it is a tit now... solely concerned with making money and pushing certain agendas. Not scanned over his forum for ages. But the old one he had lots of great things to say about diet and drugs etc. It wasn't all about taking 300mg tren a daily and eating ice cream all day. I haven't followed any of his approches and just do my own thing... plus I have loved pineapple for years so he never put me onto that 

He actually preached smart things and useful dietary approches and imo had a refreshing approach. His old writing (whoever that was.. he has long gone) was very informative. He never recommended newbies should do 200mg tren or 3g's of gear. He merely pointed out the importance of drugs and useful approaches. But sure it fucking basic info to say 2g tren is gonna change someone. Or taking 5g and eating alot will make you grow. Don't think I am a fan or anything I am merely pointing out the truth.

I find it interesting some peoples opinions on his methods. I agree he is a tit and whoever his behind that acc now is not good for bb or any forum. We all know how it turned out with bboy, concreteguy and many posters on his own forum who realized what he was actually like. No one is disputing gh15 now is a waste and mainly a marketing ploy to make money. 

When things are written on forums you can't help what people do with that info. Just like big a's famous thread about what pro's take. I am sure some 20 year old idiot as loaded up on as much as he can to become a pro after reading that. The same with most gear related threads on any forum. You can't help who reads the stuff and their lack of intelligence and/or lack of patience. 

Tonnes of guys on pro muscle (and here) are on 1-3g tren per week. Tonnes are on 3-5g test per week. I don't see any difference between them and anyone else on the same doses. Sure if your 19 on those doses that is different but everyone is doing what they think is necessary to get to where they wanna be. Things have gone too far in regards to drugs but that is on every forum. Most people do the same sort of stuff. I am not on those doses as you can tell but most require that to stand out on the likes of pro muscle and here.

Anyone who preaches training is not important is an idiot and it should be the bread and butter of everything... training and diet. I think alot of gh15's old writing merely pointed out you don't have to kill yourself in the gym to get the same results. He didn't mean you don't go to failure or train hard etc. I train harder than anyone I know so I don't follow that approach but I still believe it to be true. Many successful bb's preach similar methods and are highly respected. I just think the whole gh15 got silly then when he started threatening people it was a farse. Frankly the sooner he is forgotten the better... but to say his past approaches are shit would be wrong imo.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 21, 2013)

I was a pretty daring and crazy guy growing up.
Used tren ace at more then needed.... The most used though was 150mg per day... Double what I would now recommend or call a reasonable dose.
But three g a tren per week!!! or even 300mg per day is insane abuse.
A Human body I dont think could handle a lot of that.


----------



## Marshall (Jan 21, 2013)

A buddy of mine has talked about his ramblings now and then. It seemed like he was pushing something different always. First dbol was a must have wonder drug, then eq, then tren, then tons of gh. Seemed to water down to someone who was probably funneling customers to someone who had product to move. I wouldn't doubt that.

Other than that, ya good training, good diet, find what stuff works for you and the more you take the bigger you get. It's not really so complicated is it?

To write a bible for anything other than fine tuning to step on a stage seems silly. His crap is something for kids to follow that don't know anything, or for people to justify using huge dosages not necessary for walking around muscle and not feel stupid about it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 21, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> I was a pretty daring and crazy guy growing up.
> Used tren ace at more then needed.... The most used though was 150mg per day... Double what I would now recommend or call a reasonable dose.
> But three g a tren per week!!! or even 300mg per day is insane abuse.
> A Human body I dont think could handle a lot of that.



I have spoken to quite a few people on pro muscle who have taken that amount. The most I have taken is 50mg per day  My anxiety is too bad. If it weren't I would venture to 100mg per day with 200mg test weekly and some mast but I agree 300mg is a huge amount. Saying that prami makes my anxiety go away so who knows I may try 700mg per week sometime in the future.

Obviously GH15 is a nobody now... most of the people were properly nobodies. But the one who wrote about drugs and diet he knew his stuff. He had a funny way with words... stupid at times and obviously that made his reputation grow. All abit pointless now but I understand why people find his methods interesting. There not just for kids either... but sure kids are impatient and think there is a magic formula. So when they see posts like if you do this drug routine you will look the best in your gym then state etc they are gonan think they have hit gold. What they don't know is if you haven't got it in the first place then 300mg tren per day isn't gonna give you it.


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 21, 2013)

I have read alot of GH15 material and its all pretty basic knowledge, nothing special and yes he had a personal agenda...he used to push "nordic" GH etc.


----------



## Collinb (Jan 22, 2013)

The bible

I think that is a summary of the bible that he has pretty much.


----------



## Marshall (Jan 23, 2013)

Groundbreaking stuff there


----------



## Jello (Jan 23, 2013)

Marshall said:


> Groundbreaking stuff there



Right


----------



## Marshall (Jan 23, 2013)

It's funny stuff to read at points. You can see one place where he doesn't suggest Anadrol and then another where he goes on and on about having Anapola in your stack  

The usage though, ya, take more, get bigger. Basic diet and training input that makes some sense. I don't know, I think everyone knows this for the most part, right? Like I said, I think it made some people rationalize using bigger dosages and confirm the ideas they had about usage, training and diet. It made them feel 'right' about doing it, because he posted what he posted with conviction (and the other 2 or 3 people using the account).


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 23, 2013)

Never read his stuff before but just scanned over some now and nothing really stood out as cutting edge? Seemed like the main things he points on have been common knowledge for many, many years now?


----------



## Collinb (Jan 23, 2013)

But many of the guys over at gh15 are younger, like myself (signed up on his site for a day to see what it was about and got banned for being a ProM supporter).  They all believe that every other site is filled with lies and propaganda to steal money and listen to nearly everything the guy says.  So yeah most of it is common knowledge that was spread through the board compacted into one little thing.  I think what I posted was a short hand version of it but not too sure.


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 23, 2013)

Marshall said:


> It's funny stuff to read at points. You can see one place where he doesn't suggest Anadrol and then another where he goes on and on about having Anapola in your stack



Thats b/c he has been many different people over the yrs


----------



## b-boy (Jan 24, 2013)

MightyJohn said:


> Thats b/c he has been many different people over the yrs


 yes def. different people over the years, the gh15 that posted a few years back on getbig was a pretty smart guy, he opended my eyes to a lot of things, but the guy that currently has purchased the gh15 name is all about pushing certain drugs especially kigtropin gh, 98% of kigtropin that is in circulation is bunk as fuck, but he continues to push it and set back and watch people loose their asses while he gets a nice cut from suppliers.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 24, 2013)

b-boy said:


> yes def. different people over the years, the gh15 that posted a few years back on getbig was a pretty smart guy, he opended my eyes to a lot of things, but the guy that currently has purchased the gh15 name is all about pushing certain drugs especially kigtropin gh, 98% of kigtropin that is in circulation is bunk as fuck, but he continues to push it and set back and watch people loose their asses while he gets a nice cut from suppliers.



Exactly... he is useless now. But the old posts from many years ago and lots of good info in. As a general source of info it is all over the place. 

If anyone wants to learn about bb all they need to do is read the forums... the info is all over especially if they read posts by phil hernon, john meadows (mountaindog1), shelby starnes, emeric delczeg, futurefreak etc. The good thing about them is it's just one person behind the handle and no real conflicting data... just bodybuilding gold.


----------



## b-boy (Jan 24, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


> Exactly... he is useless now. But the old posts from many years ago and lots of good info in. As a general source of info it is all over the place.
> 
> If anyone wants to learn about bb all they need to do is read the forums... the info is all over especially if they read posts by phil hernon, john meadows (mountaindog1), shelby starnes, emeric delczeg, futurefreak etc. The good thing about them is it's just one person behind the handle and no real conflicting data... just bodybuilding gold.



yea but the thing that gh15 dared to do was talk about drugs, you aren't gonna get john, shelby, emeric, futurefreak to talk much about drugs, phil if you know him well will spill the beans though


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 25, 2013)

b-boy said:


> yea but the thing that gh15 dared to do was talk about drugs, you aren't gonna get john, shelby, emeric, futurefreak to talk much about drugs, phil if you know him well will spill the beans though



Thats why I like his posts when he's not starting BS LOL


----------



## Collinb (Jan 25, 2013)

Just stumbled across this :
gh15_bible - Minus

5000 pages of GH15 posts from GetBig from a while ago.  Might be worth reading some I think Ill be skimming through it, probably contains alot of what he was preaching that B-Boy discussed.


----------



## Collinb (Jan 26, 2013)

^ Ignore that post, I skimmed through a bunch of pages, mostly him just arguing or people calling him out I think.  Skipped over about 50 pages still same stuff.  Maybe later on its got some info but not much.


----------



## jaltb4k (Jan 27, 2013)

mightyjohn said:


> thats why i like his posts when he's not starting bs lol



lol!:d


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 27, 2013)

b-boy said:


> yea but the thing that gh15 dared to do was talk about drugs, you aren't gonna get john, shelby, emeric, futurefreak to talk much about drugs, phil if you know him well will spill the beans though



True and if most of them do it would be complete bs. That was the main attractive in my eyes to gh15 in the first place. But as you say if you get to know certain people they let you in on a few secrets. When your first made aware of some of those secrets you then start to look at other bb posts about drugs with a  face.


----------



## TeknoViking (Feb 1, 2013)

I learned a lot reading his philosophy on things...i think what i learned most is that this whole thing is a lot simpler then we make it sometimes...more drugs = more growth (with diet in check of course).  most of all i learned that i was not willing to do what it takes to be a true bodybuilder and compete, because after running the mega doses i was i just could not justify running around with 4 grams of gear pumping through my body. i felt like the predator...1.2 grams of tren ace a week...i was a cold hearted bastard.

i am a PRO M man all the way, so when some of that drama started i lost respect for him.


----------



## allbeef (Feb 1, 2013)

TeknoViking said:


> I learned a lot reading his philosophy on things...i think what i learned most is that this whole thing is a lot simpler then we make it sometimes...more drugs = more growth (with diet in check of course).  most of all i learned that i was not willing to do what it takes to be a true bodybuilder and compete, because after running the mega doses i was i just could not justify running around with 4 grams of gear pumping through my body. i felt like the predator...1.2 grams of tren ace a week...i was a cold hearted bastard.
> 
> i am a PRO M man all the way, so when some of that drama started i lost respect for him.



Dont really know him but to the degree one tears others down to build himself up is generally what I use to judge a man. Its just not what mature business men should be doing and reveals a weakness and not a strength.

AB


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 1, 2013)

Strap a fucking rocket to your back and you will fly. Just don't know where to or for how long and the landing may be messy..:lightbulb:
Just irritating.  T


----------



## Marshall (Feb 1, 2013)

It's not complicated stuff in general, I think people like to be reinforced about the basics, which is what he did a lot of.


----------



## drflex (Feb 2, 2013)

hope this helps 

The bible


----------



## sazo75 (Feb 2, 2013)

drflex said:


> hope this helps
> 
> The bible



Hah, just read that some funny info in there don't think ill ever quite use most of the stuff in there though, but it was an interesting read nonetheless.


----------

